# power steering question



## letutt (Aug 22, 2005)

so in a pinch i replaced my old leaky power steering hose with a new one. but not just a new one....... one i had made at a local hose shop. they made it exactly like the old one with one exception...... no cool little reducer in the middle. so my question is...... is that going to be a problem?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: power steering question (letutt)*

If you don't like groaning steering yes if not no worry.


----------



## letutt (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: power steering question (yodasfro)*

i don't like groaning ps pumps and i'm not getting much assist at all!


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: power steering question (letutt)*

From the sound of this I think I might want to keep my leaky old power steering hose and just keep running brake fluid through it haha.


----------

